# Deez Buuts Was Madez For Wawkins...



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Okay, well, let me preface this post with I am hell bent on getting my dogs comfortable in some sort of shoe for the winter. Last winter Laurel got sores on her feet from the salt/cold/ice and Oakley absolutely wouldn't walk on the cold snow. So boots it is, we're not just being mean LOL. We do laugh a little in some of the videos I post, but my guess is you will too HAH. 

VIDEOS!! :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqMTOWrb3hE (Bryco)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyKVq-Y65VQ (Trigger)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdIetgEkuOU (Trigger)

Trig actually walked well in his outside LOL...but not inside, nooo way!

Anyway, pictures first...









Mum, you'z hassing an utterly stoopid...












Dey's pink mom dozn't know mens berry well.












I stands on da stairs wike dis for mebbe 17 min-its, mebbe more, I no moves!












Tweat? Dis be somfings I can eats?












I be finking of doggyz model school, but mebbe I no needs ta learn, what u finks?












No By-co u butt face, dooz it wike DIS!











Dis my bes- Oakley pee impression, is pwetty good huh?












Watchin' da dumb brwodders get tortured he he...I habs liking of dis new hut weg, momma diddn't dooz it to me!




And videos...(will update with videos one they upload)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

OMG Kristi I love love love the pic of trigger with his legs crossed!!!!!
Those are soooooo CUTE!!! Captions are so stinkin funny!! :lol: Are those dog booties?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> OMG Kristi I love love love the pic of trigger with his legs crossed!!!!!
> Those are soooooo CUTE!!! Are those dog booties?


They are mutlucks, so yes doggie booties! I am not sure what I think of them yet, they are a bit stiff, we're gonna have Laurel run about in them for a few days to see if they break in before we buy more.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I wanna see a Laurel pic with da new buuts on


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

cherper said:


> I wanna see a Laurel pic with da new buuts on


I will try to get some tomorrow, camera's completely dead, I was lucky to get the ones I got !


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

How cute are they in their Mutt Luks!! I love Trigger's Oakley peeing impression! LOL. The boots cover Bryco's entire leg! :lol: So do you think you'll be successful? Trigger seems to be doing pretty good in them! I tried them for Pip and Roo and it was a total no go. Could not get them used to it. Pip would just stand there and refuse to move. lol.

Love Oakley in her snow baby fleece too! How's her leg today??


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> They are mutlucks, so yes doggie booties! I am not sure what I think of them yet, they are a bit stiff, we're gonna have Laurel run about in them for a few days to see if they break in before we buy more.


I found them really stiff too. Did you just buy one pair to try them out?


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL too funny. Poor Bryco, he looks like he's getting swallowed by the feet up! 

I'm not sure how these would stand up on long walks, I've only ever used them in wet grass/snow. Have you ever tried them? They stay on really well...

Amazon.com: PAWZ Disposable Reusable Boots - 12 Pack Medium in Navy Blue: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I have some like that for Pedro....a different color......and they do soften up quite a lot. Of course, we don't have snow down here in Florida, but I had to use them on a paw of his when he was trying to chew it raw. He didn't much like them either, but I'm sure your chis will appreciate them when it's cold and snowy outside!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> LOL too funny. Poor Bryco, he looks like he's getting swallowed by the feet up!
> 
> I'm not sure how these would stand up on long walks, I've only ever used them in wet grass/snow. Have you ever tried them? They stay on really well...
> 
> Amazon.com: PAWZ Disposable Reusable Boots - 12 Pack Medium in Navy Blue: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more


I tried them on my Pom once and found them so hard to get on. :\ I'm sure they would have worked well if I could have actually got them on. :lol:


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Aww. Too cute. I bought some super expensive boots and Maya wouldn't wear them. Never ended up using them and I don't even know what I did with them. Oh well. These are super cute.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

VIDEOS!! :: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqMTOWrb3hE (Bryco)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyKVq-Y65VQ (Trigger)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdIetgEkuOU (Trigger)

Trig actually walked well in his outside LOL...but not inside, nooo way!



...Bryco I didn't take outside, he couldn't even function standing in them!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> How cute are they in their Mutt Luks!! I love Trigger's Oakley peeing impression! LOL. The boots cover Bryco's entire leg! :lol: So do you think you'll be successful? Trigger seems to be doing pretty good in them! I tried them for Pip and Roo and it was a total no go. Could not get them used to it. Pip would just stand there and refuse to move. lol.
> 
> Love Oakley in her snow baby fleece too! How's her leg today??


Yes we finally got the snowbaby in her size, I adore it, it sway cute! Her leg seems to be fine today, at least not in pain, but whenever you move it you hear it clickity-click click click just popping in and out 



foggy said:


> I found them really stiff too. Did you just buy one pair to try them out?


Yeah, I didn't want to spend $35 x 4 without knowing they'd work. I can't try them out for Oakley right now b'c of her leg though. I want to see if they soften up first. They are a bit big for Oakley and Bryco and they don't really have enough body weight to break them in I don't think.



LovesMyPups said:


> LOL too funny. Poor Bryco, he looks like he's getting swallowed by the feet up!
> 
> I'm not sure how these would stand up on long walks, I've only ever used them in wet grass/snow. Have you ever tried them? They stay on really well...
> 
> Amazon.com: PAWZ Disposable Reusable Boots - 12 Pack Medium in Navy Blue: Kitchen & Dining: Reviews, Prices & more


I tried those last year the only problem was they didn't help at all w/ the cold  They did stay on though for the most part!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> I have some like that for Pedro....a different color......and they do soften up quite a lot. Of course, we don't have snow down here in Florida, but I had to use them on a paw of his when he was trying to chew it raw. He didn't much like them either, but I'm sure your chis will appreciate them when it's cold and snowy outside!


I hope they soften up cuz right now they are stiii-if! Did they soften up just from him walking around or did you do something else to losen them up?



tricializ said:


> Aww. Too cute. I bought some super expensive boots and Maya wouldn't wear them. Never ended up using them and I don't even know what I did with them. Oh well. These are super cute.


It definitely isn't normal for them to wear s hoes lol that's for sure....mine thought I was crazy tonight.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh my the bryco video is sooooooooooo funny! Poor little guy.
He looked like a bucking bronco there for a min. :laughing8:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok I felt a little mean but I could not stop laughing at Bryco. Thats hysterical. It makes me want to buy some just to see what mine would do. I love how Laurel is looking at him in the video too, like theres something way wrong with him so shes not getting any closer. Too funny. 
And the pic of Trigger with his front legs crossed is super cute.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

omg I'm dying over the Bryco video!! I felt bad laughing at the little guy, but that was seriously the funniest thing I have ever seen. What a little slapstick character he is, he's very Charlie Chaplin! baha. :lol: Trigger is exactly how Pip acted in them. hee hee.Thanks for sharing them, Kristi, I couldn't stop smiling watching them. I hope Bryco gets better with them. 

If you decide on getting more, I have two pairs, (one red, one pink) size itty bitty, brand new in the mesh bags. I got them direct from the Muttluks site and they were only tried on inside a couple of times. There's no way Pip and Roo will wear them, they're just too stiff and sorta big too. I was going to return them, but thought I'd give them another try, but then never did. urgh What a waste. If they end up working out for your little ones, let me know if you'd like them. 

I'm sorry Oakley's leg is still clicking.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have watched the video several times. That is the funniest thing i've ever seen also. I don't know how you kept so calm. I'd of been rolling on the floor with laughter. :lol:


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I could not stop laughing at Bryco's fancy gymnastics - get that boy in the olympics!

And Trigger is exactly like my Gretels. She WILL NOT budge.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cool looking........ been trying to find Chico boots/shoes that fit him.... those look like they might be the one...... gotta try 'em....


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg I laughed so hard at bryco that was too funny

Ice actually been looking because my mums friend said er dogs pads bled from the salt on the pavements but I was unsure on size it says paw size so do u just measure their paws or leave a bit of room??

I have to order mine from abroad so need to do it now as it's getting Icey in the mornings cras had to e scraped today boo


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Okay I'll be honest, I felt like .1% bad for laughing because that was freakin HILARIOUS!!! LOL!!! I don't know what was funnier, Bryco's legs going every which way except straight or Trigger just standing in one spot, soooo maaaad!! :lol: :lol:

Too cute!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats the funniest thing ive seen fo ages!! Bryco is just soooo cute! I couldnt stop laughing! hahahaha 

Gotta watch that again...........


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

foggy said:


> omg I'm dying over the Bryco video!! I felt bad laughing at the little guy, but that was seriously the funniest thing I have ever seen. What a little slapstick character he is, he's very Charlie Chaplin! baha. :lol: Trigger is exactly how Pip acted in them. hee hee.Thanks for sharing them, Kristi, I couldn't stop smiling watching them. I hope Bryco gets better with them.
> 
> If you decide on getting more, I have two pairs, (one red, one pink) size itty bitty, brand new in the mesh bags. I got them direct from the Muttluks site and they were only tried on inside a couple of times. There's no way Pip and Roo will wear them, they're just too stiff and sorta big too. I was going to return them, but thought I'd give them another try, but then never did. urgh What a waste. If they end up working out for your little ones, let me know if you'd like them.
> 
> I'm sorry Oakley's leg is still clicking.


Trig walked in them outside lol but he was not having it inside. He is such a sweet boy I just want to squish him all the time in a big bear hug and his little face was so beseeching when he was inside with those on...he just wouldn't move poor boy. I am not totally decided on buying more yet or not, I want to play with them a bit more to see, but I think if they soften up I will like the design and I'd much rather buy 'em from you than the store! 



cherper said:


> I have watched the video several times. That is the funniest thing i've ever seen also. I don't know how you kept so calm. I'd of been rolling on the floor with laughter. :lol:


Hubby and I kept dying laughing last night at the video after they were off...we tried not to laugh too much when they were on because we don't want him to feel like we are laughing at him (we were...errrr), but once they were off he didn't know what we were laughing at hehe.



Amandarose531 said:


> I could not stop laughing at Bryco's fancy gymnastics - get that boy in the olympics!
> 
> And Trigger is exactly like my Gretels. She WILL NOT budge.


He's a ham for sure. He wasn't quite sure what to make of it but he wasn't stressin' too much and he just wanted his treats! 



jan896 said:


> cool looking........ been trying to find Chico boots/shoes that fit him.... those look like they might be the one...... gotta try 'em....


I think if they soften up they will be a GREAT design and they are machine washable which I love.



Daisydoo said:


> Omg I laughed so hard at bryco that was too funny
> 
> Ice actually been looking because my mums friend said er dogs pads bled from the salt on the pavements but I was unsure on size it says paw size so do u just measure their paws or leave a bit of room??
> 
> I have to order mine from abroad so need to do it now as it's getting Icey in the mornings cras had to e scraped today boo


Yeah, that was what happened w/ Laurel, the salt really hurt her feet, but I don't want to not be able to walk them all winter so I guess we want to try these! They are great I just hope they don't stay so stiff. I think for big dogs they'd be perfect but tiny ones like Oakley/Daisy/Lotus/Bryco really don't have the body weight to break the boots in so you might find yoursel pounding them with a hammer or something first haha!



LittleHead said:


> Okay I'll be honest, I felt like .1% bad for laughing because that was freakin HILARIOUS!!! LOL!!! I don't know what was funnier, Bryco's legs going every which way except straight or Trigger just standing in one spot, soooo maaaad!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Too cute!!


Butter wants some  haha jk,but yeah, it was totally impossible not to laugh. 



rache said:


> Thats the funniest thing ive seen fo ages!! Bryco is just soooo cute! I couldnt stop laughing! hahahaha
> 
> Gotta watch that again...........


I wanna see Darcy in some!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

OMG, I would lmao if I put some on Butter!! she would be a total vegetable, and hate me, I just know it :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Did u measure their paws??? There's some on eBay which are paw sized I can get daisy but dunno about lotus as they look quite bulky arrrgh help lol


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

the video of Bryco is so funny! ha reminds me of when a baby dear is learning to walk :L so how are you finding them? do they stay on well? think I'm going to get Cici a pair for the winter so I'm going to have to find out the best ones! xx


----------



## SweetSymphony (Sep 5, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

I cant watch the videos here at work but if they are anything like the pictures they are obviously adorable!!! Love the captions too!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

OMG I LOVE it! If I DARED to put boots on Zoey she would just stand still or fall over on her side.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Too cute! Mine would never wear booties, they dont even like halloween outfits lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Did u measure their paws??? There's some on eBay which are paw sized I can get daisy but dunno about lotus as they look quite bulky arrrgh help lol


I didn't, I just bought the absolute smallest size they had, they are a bit big for Oakley/Bryco but fit Trigger really well.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Now that is absolutely adorable!! I love each picture, but the pic of Trigger with his legs crossed is my fav!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - those videos are so cute!! not sure about your chances on getting Bryco to walk in a mannerly fashion in them


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Trigger was so funny, "No way am I moving in these things" ha ha, very cute though.

Joy xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmaoooo!!! the oakley pee impression is a hoot!  love the cute vids lmaoooo


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Kids and I are lovin the bryco video :laughing8: I think it may go viral...!!!!!!! lol


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Ohhh,,, how CUTE.
I've started looking for some.
Don't know yet if Petesmart, etc.. would 
have them or if have to find them online and order.

Your's are the exact kind I'm looking for.
Let us know how they do in them.
Blessings.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

LMAO @ Bryco and Trigger! Omg those are so funny! I was gonna say my girls would kill me if I tried to put them on but NOW I might just have to do it to see their reaction LOL Those are too cute and funny! Love your babies they are so cute!



flippedstars said:


> VIDEOS!! ::
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqMTOWrb3hE (Bryco)
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Awwww that is tooo adorable, Bryco is hilarious lol x


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

LMAO, Sooooo cute Hehehehehehe


----------

